# Google Desktop 2



## mzpro5 (Feb 5, 2004)

Anyone try this? I never tried version 1 and don't like muddying up my computer but it looks interesting. If installed would it be easy to remove?


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

I'd wait a little while, I know people were having trouble removing the previous version.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Haven't tried to uninstall it yet, but so far, I like it


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

The real annoying thing about the product, is that it INSISTS on installing in C:\Program Files, and doesn't give you a custom install that would allow otherwise.
As a result, all of it's index files also live here.

If you are attempting to isolate a System Partition from Application/Data/Etc files, it is impossible with this.
As well, with the size of the index files, you had better have lots of free space on the System Partition.

(I've uninstalled it twice because of this "feature")


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yeah, you're right, I wasn't too happy about that either, as I like to have more control over program installs.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't want it.............


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

AcaCandy said:


> Yeah, you're right, I wasn't too happy about that either, as I like to have more control over program installs.


We're all aware you have control issues.


----------



## Saxon (Jul 2, 2005)

This might be worth reading first (3 pages)

http://www.securitypipeline.com/163100041


----------



## Doom_Machine (Jun 26, 2005)

i think its alot better than win vista's sidebar. i hate its search function as it only gives me a blank page no matter what, there are some things it wont find on my hard drive. news and weather feature is nice.
however i find it to be an extreme resource hog.
googledesktopcrawl.exe - 6436
googledesktopdislplay.exe - 13864
googledesktopindex.exe - 8256


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

I tried version 2, the sidebar.. booring. doesn't do much, just sits there, wihout weather support for my country


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

i much prefer widgets to a sidebar or desktop item, i lurve konfabulator. great great great


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I wish for better weather support as well.


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> I wish for better weather support as well.


try "the weather" www.widgetgallery.com


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yeah, but that isn't going to install something else, is it? I just want Google to have the ability to show me my Acapulco weather


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Maybe you could change the location of the Program Files in

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion

just for the installation, and then change it back.

Default installation settings:

Hive: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
Key: Software\Microsoft\Windows\Current Version
Name: ProgramFilesDir
Type: REG_EXPAND_SZ
Value: C:\Program Files _(default)_


----------

